# New Long Haired Pup



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

Her name is Lili and she is a black and red long coat. Both of her parents were stock/short coat. Any idea what she may look like as an adult?


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Hard to tell at this age, but she's gorgeous. There's a thread called "Show me your Longcoats" that may give you an idea.


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

Lakl said:


> Hard to tell at this age, but she's gorgeous. There's a thread called "Show me your Longcoats" that may give you an idea.


Thank you!


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

donovan514 said:


> View attachment 154434
> her name is lili and she is a black and red long coat. Both of her parents were stock/short coat. Any idea what she may look like as an adult?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Something like this, probably!  Maybe a smidgeon longer hair. Shiloh's comes and goes. 


Shiloh by DJetzel, on Flickr

This is a member at the park where I work and she takes classes with us, too! She's usually fluffier/fuller... she was very young and lacking coat in this picture. XD


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Awww so cute. I love those fluffy babies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

She looks very similar to how my coated male did at that age





Here he is now at 16 months of age (with his winter coat)


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone. He is beautiful Katie. Do their coats change even after they are full grown adults? If so, how dramatically?


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Donovan514 said:


> Thanks everyone. He is beautiful Katie. Do their coats change even after they are full grown adults? If so, how dramatically?


They will still blow coat, etc. 

The female I posted a picture of has almost no signs of even be a plush coat in the summertime, but in the winter her coat gets very full and long.


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

DJEtzel said:


> They will still blow coat, etc.
> 
> The female I posted a picture of has almost no signs of even be a plush coat in the summertime, but in the winter her coat gets very full and long.


I'm sure it just depends on the pups genes.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Beautiful pup & dogs! gsdlover91, you gave me hope that my boy might be the longer/fuller coat.


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Here's a better photo.*


----------



## Cetan (Oct 8, 2011)

So much fuzzy


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

Katie, what age did your males ears go up? Hers are still down...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think she'll look a blk&red long coat.



Donovan514 said:


> View attachment 154434
> 
> 
> Her name is Lili and
> ...


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i think she'll look a blk&red long coat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've seen the difference in both coat lengths. both are really nice
looking. blk&red rule. .



Donovan514 said:


> doggiedad said:
> 
> 
> > i think she'll look a blk&red long coat.
> ...


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

I agree on the black and red. Looks alot like my boy when he was a puppy.


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

Great looking dog. When did his ears stand?


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

I think by 12 weeks they were up to stay.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Rinegunner said:


> I agree on the black and red. Looks alot like my boy when he was a puppy.


Awesome picture

SuperG


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Donovan514 said:


> Katie, what age did your males ears go up? Hers are still down...


They went up and down until he was around 5 ish months and done teething


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Donovan514 (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks. I'm a worrier so I am hoping they go up soon...lol They were teepeed when she came home at 8 weeks, then they went back down.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

OMG she looks so much like my girl Ginger when she was a pup. Them ears will go up. Give her lots to chew on. She is beautiful!


----------

